# W} High elves (IoB or other stuff) and dark eldar H} Chaos space marines



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I'm after high elves and dark eldar stuff, I have a chaos army to use as trade items if you let me know what you need/want I'll see if I have it for you.

Thanks
Gothic


----------

